# Anyone wanna fish the Galveston Jetties area Today (sunday) afternoon



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Title says it all...looking for anyone that wants to fish the jetties this afternoon. Got a new truck and wanna try out the trailering capabilities and figure i might as well fish too!

Text me at 713-614-0099 if interested...sometime around noonish leaving dickinson area


----------

